# Where My Cali People at?



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

HI everyone Just trying to represent CA here. Anyone else on the west coast?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Bay Area, right here.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

central valley 

supa black sleeper


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Im in Stockton...


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Central Valley, Fresno area, there are a few of us actually if you check our thread


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

Watsonville (Central Coast).


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

w3rd! So Cali RepresenT! LOL.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

West Cov here !


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

SD right here


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Los Angeles sprawl here.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

<---San Jose


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

southern cali


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

San Fernando valley! reppin the 818!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Desert...near Palm Springs....

So Cal...


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

San Diego.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

San Jose up in herrrrrrr.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Wow I first started this post a year ago on Sunday. haha.

Q Is trying to get together a little meet soon for the nor cal people to maybe start a club. If i hear more I'll post it.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

WildGirl said:


> *Wow I first started this post a year ago on Sunday. haha.
> 
> Q Is trying to get together a little meet soon for the nor cal people to maybe start a club. If i hear more I'll post it. *


Let me know...Q always lets me know when theres a meet and I have been to one yet...


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Sacramento!!!


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Central Coast, home of jamba juice!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

San Fernando Valley just like vodka also representing 818........


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

SoCal owns.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

OXNARD, is down with us!


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

haha. hey B where in Sacto are u?


----------



## holisticbeatz (Jun 13, 2003)

Los Angeles, CA here!


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

San Diego !


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

WildGirl said:


> *haha. hey B where in Sacto are u? *


I bought a house out in Elk Grove a couple years ago, but I'm usually in South Sac since most of my friends live there, plus I don't get pulled over for missing front plates there, too. Check out the post for the Nor Cal club forming.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

seen it. I"m in Elk grove too Off laguna and Franklin. I"m trying to talk another guy into coming to the meet. I'm most likely going to be there as long as plans don't change.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

WildGirl said:


> *seen it. I"m in Elk grove too Off laguna and Franklin. I"m trying to talk another guy into coming to the meet. I'm most likely going to be there as long as plans don't change. *


Really!? I guess I'm just down the road from you. Small world. You can follow me to the meet if you want.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

Gelndale here.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Sure. B, I'm meeting up with 2 other guys before the meet to roll up together. We can roll up there. where and what time.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

Orange County!!!!!! Cali is the best place!!! 2hr from mountains,2 hr from the desert, and 10 Mins to the BEACH!!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

nissan1995 said:


> *Orange County!!!!!! Cali is the best place!!! 2hr from mountains,2 hr from the desert, and 10 Mins to the BEACH!!! *


and only $500,000 for a shed....


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> *and only $500,000 for a shed.... *



No Joke its about 400,000 for a 3bd 1.5bath here its a Freakin joke on how much house r now!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *and only $500,000 for a shed.... *


it so true !


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

shit for that you could get a mansion in Fresno.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, black sleeper in Fresno


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

straight from the bay right here


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

SoCal owns.


----------



## ClshRckr (Jun 26, 2003)

bay area


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Where in the bay area are you boys?


----------



## ClshRckr (Jun 26, 2003)

fremont


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

PoisonIV said:


> *Where in the bay area are you boys? *


hey Poison, what is this i hear about a group in norcal? hehe.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

South Bay right here! Where is the norcal group at?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

We all here...I think we need a NorCal section made on this forum...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

im right in San Jose, if anyone knows Oakridge Mall or Valley Fair, i am not far away


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is the thread....

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=25628

Next meet is in Fremont in July.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

a NorCal thread sounds like a good idea


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> *im right in San Jose, if anyone knows Oakridge Mall or Valley Fair, i am not far away *


Been to both


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm in Camarillo The "805" Represent, the IllestRice and Me!!


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm ALL over the bay area 
Sometimes south bay, sometime east bay... good to see so many Nissan fans here!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

reppin 310 San Pedro LA


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

SuperblkStalion said:


> *hey Poison, what is this i hear about a group in norcal? hehe. *


Silly Jorge..... what u try'n to do. Don't make me hurt you... hehe


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

socal, what up!?! i'm in murrieta, about an hour north of san diego . . . originally from l.a.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey Guardo. I grew up In Oceanside.


----------



## 1990 300ZX (Jun 28, 2003)

South bay san diego


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Desert


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Ok just a shot in the dark but You're a marine aren't you Semper FI.....


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

Tracy, central valley area


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

saC hOLLa...pOp thA cOLLa!! haha, my friends are retarded.

north sac i guess you could say, right before countly line ends. ghettolope! haha


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Paradice Hills, San Diego. (who was part of the san diego caravan for the nissan meet on july 26th?)


----------



## seneb (Aug 19, 2002)

sacramento


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

hey i live in elk grove and i want to meet up with some nissan people! let me know i am down to talk. i saw another red se-r on lagoona that i talked to ne one know him? poison, i live near lagoona and franklin too.


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

GARDEN GROVE Up IN HEA!!!

IVY are you going to the mossy meetup


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

OXNARD, CALI (805)!


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Redrocket said:


> *hey i live in elk grove and i want to meet up with some nissan people! let me know i am down to talk. i saw another red se-r on lagoona that i talked to ne one know him? poison, i live near lagoona and franklin too. *


What year was that red SE-R?

Team Driven NorCal is currently trying to set something up for the near future.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

LOS ANGELES RIGHT HERE 
AND NICE SENTRA FI (DEVIL DOG)(ALWAYS FAITHFUL)
ONCE A MARINE ALWAYS A MARINE


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

oops i left the caps on sorry


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

hey blegacy, i have a 97 se-r. am interested in a norcal team esspecially if it is a nissan team. let me know or pm me


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

South East San Diego ---> 619 <--- 

if you can find the way to the 2-story McDonalds , then you could probably find the way to my house

SoCal 0W3NS you


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

San Fernando Valley. Also reppin the 818.

What What?


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Antelope: 2000 Altima SE. So now the nissan people in Sac are beginning to come out of the wood works. I was beginning to think there were nothing but rice cooking Honda around. I don't have anything against them their alright to look at but just had to say it. HEHE.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

yO daVE! i seeN yOu theOtha day. on walerga and elverta. you was goin towards mcDonalds. i was makin a u-turn, so it was kinda hard to hOnk. uh you needa wash the rims hOmie. diiiirrrrrty! haha...antelOpe represenT


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I use to live in sac town back in the day. 5 min away from elkhorn plaza i believe.


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

for some reason i think im the only one in san bernardino?? there are some other se-r's but old people are driving them.

adam
91 se-r


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

haha...same here! everytime i see a SER its some old lady or old guy! but hopefully that'll change. all my friends are followers! haha, they all used to want civics...now they all want 200's.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

mysergoesvroom said:


> *yO daVE! i seeN yOu theOtha day. on walerga and elverta. you was goin towards mcDonalds. i was makin a u-turn, so it was kinda hard to hOnk. uh you needa wash the rims hOmie. diiiirrrrrty! haha...antelOpe represenT *



Hey man, I thought that was you. I wasn't sure. Yea driving around all day everyday kinda does that to them. 
Its been to hot out lately to get out and wash the car.


----------



## livefast26 (Aug 9, 2008)

*cali*



PoisonIV said:


> HI everyone Just trying to represent CA here. Anyone else on the west coast?


hey im a newbie i was i own 96 200sx se-r n i was wondering if u kno of any clubs i los angeles?


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

livefast26 said:


> hey im a newbie i was i own 96 200sx se-r n i was wondering if u kno of any clubs i los angeles?


wipe the dust off this oldie, wow. 
Not sure whats out there in LA.

Just a little widsom bro. Watch the dates of the threads you post in. Its forum taboo to bring thread from the dead, aka over year old usually. 

Granted there those that say don't create a new post if there is an existing post, but like I said bring old threads from the grave will get you more flak than simply creating a new one. 

BTW. Enjoy that b14.


----------



## racerx04 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey guys im having a meet in Santa Clara today at noon. 2010 El Camino Real is the address. 408-417-5464 call me if you wanna show up?


----------



## ae01maxine (Dec 24, 2007)

ANother Bay area member checking in.


----------

